

Habits that could make you win - trumbitta2
http://www.williamghelfi.com/blog/2014/06/09/4-habits-that-could-make-you-win/?hn-last-repost-sorry

======
thebouv
Aw man, I ate chips when I was 9, no chance for me now.

------
herghost
The consultant's addendum to this is to sit and listen contemplatively when
someone learned is speaking, determine through the general response of the
room whether this person has broad support / likely knows what they're talking
about, and then show supportive body language and speak out in agreement _as
if you already knew_.

$2000/day

------
brianmcc
Must admit I was quite put off by this assertion:

"She cared for my alimentation. Lot’s of cod and healthy food in general. I
had my first bag of chips around 10.

And that’s also why I remember so much about my first years."

Seems a somewhat bold extrapolation.

~~~
trumbitta2
The closing assertion is about everything since she was pregnant, till
"...around 10" :)

Of course it's my interpretation of the facts, but I'm 100% convinced.

------
spb
"Leaved" and "loose" are both misused in the text as written.

~~~
trumbitta2
thanks for the feedback, I'm not a native speaker and I wish to improve my
english.

What would've you used instead of:

\- "leaved" to state that she went away

\- "loose" in "... I tend to instantly loose my politically correct self." –
This I might know: is "lose" the correct verb?

~~~
stevep98
"She left", and lose.

Left is particularly jarring, because everything else about your post is
perfect. I would have bet $$$ you were a native speaker if it wasn't for this.

English sucks at irregular verbs - sorry!

